# Tulip morel??



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

First, can anyone show us a pic of a " tulip morel"? This year is nothing to brag about but still beats the past two years! Yesterday found a few of everything but blacks....fresh ones, dried up yellows, fresh greys, fresh snake heads and then ones on the brink of turning to mush....but still the numbers are better than the past two years. Figure we found 150+ so far which is better than some we have talked to...ground cover is about to take over .


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/morchella_diminutiva.html


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)




----------

